# German Language Study



## floppy707 (Dec 27, 2016)

I wish to take German language course in March. Any information on study centre, visa application?


Thanks in advanceeep:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may be cutting it a bit close to get to Germany in March. But in any event, what's your goal for language study? Conversational? Business? Further study in German? It can make a big difference where you go and how you get there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

floppy707 said:


> I wish to take German language course in March. Any information on study centre, visa application?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanceeep:


https://www.goethe.de/ins/ng/en/index.html?wt_sc=nigeria


----------



## floppy707 (Dec 27, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> You may be cutting it a bit close to get to Germany in March. But in any event, what's your goal for language study? Conversational? Business? Further study in German? It can make a big difference where you go and how you get there.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for taking time to reply. I am looking to undergo further courses in Business Management in Germany as well gain employment. Part of my professional development plan is to use this year to study the language before venturing into further study and seeking a job. 

Have seen a lot of language course service providers. The one thing they are not able to clarify is been the visa application process. 

Aside from time, please do share any insights from your perspective.


----------

